# HEEEELLLLPPP!!!



## follow3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey All,

I am at my witts end!!!

I have a Nikon- Coolpix S51 digital camera.
It is pretty new. I have been taking pics with it for a while now with no real problems. Now suddenly I can't get a pic to turn out good to save me.

Every picture I take seems to only focus in the very center and the edges are all blurry. I have been through the setup too many times to remember and have tried adjusting every setting I could. I also went through the book cover to cover twice and tried all the suggestions in the trouble shoot section. I also started at the beginning and set the camera up like it was new. I also set all settings back to factory.

Nothing....I mean nothing seems to change the pictures.
Does it sound like the camera has a problem, or is it just smarter than me?

Any ideas would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jun 23, 2008)

Is there any chance that there's an effects set up on it that's blurring the edges?  My grad photos were like that, and it was an option in the digital camera that did it...

Now how to fix it, I have no idea, Steve! (if that's even the problem!) 

Andrew


----------



## randyrls (Jun 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by follow3_
> 
> Hey All,
> 
> ...



Steve;   It sounds like you have no depth of field.  The other suggestions about special effects is also possible.  Check the camera for "Reset to Factory Defaults"  most cameras have this.  Check the Nikon web site for a PDF version of the manual for the camera.  It's easier to read and view.


----------



## W3DRM (Jul 23, 2008)

follow3 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I am at my witts end!!!
> 
> ...


 
First of all, it would be nice if you posted a sample of your "blurry" photo so we can see what you are referring to. Secondly, without any sample image, are you talking about pictures of just pens (or other close-up photos) or are you referring to all pictures taken by the camera including normal landscape or portrait photos?

Without any sample image and more details about how you have your camera set up there are too many unknown variables. So, I'm guessing that you are having problems with your depth-of-field being too shallow. Are you shooting in manual mode or automatic.


----------

